# R.I.P Mom



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

as much as i hate to post about this i just need to get it out!... at about 5:20 in the morining on monday, the seventh of this month (july) my mother died in her sleep! its been very hard coping with this, seeing as to how my dad died when i was 16. Im 21 now! fellas, you dont know pain until you bury the person that gave birth to you! im about drunk right now because it numbs the pain a little. My little brother (19) and big sister (22) are staying with me at my apartment this week! it helps me to help ease the pain. the worst part is that i didnt get to tell her that i loved her, and that i missed her. i love my mother and would have traded places willingly, had "god" gave me that option! the dr.'s are calling it an accidental overdose. she was perscribed medication by a dr for being a manic depressive, she also had high blood pressure, and high colesteral, she was over weight (5'5 at 350lbs). she had diebeties, and arthritious! my mom was only 39 years old. deddy was only 36 when he died! see guys. its stuff like this in life that i dont understand about life! ive told people like samo, and boost_boy already about my life and my dad, but it takes the cake when "god" had to take mama too! i know that im a cussin and fighting, getting drunk fool, but for those of you who pray, please pray for me! i know that this is just a forum, and that no one really knows me, but this is very real, and so i prayer (no matter who you pray to) so thank you deeply for any prayers!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.  On behalf of everyone here at NF, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your mother.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

So sorry dude my deepest condolences I couldn't imagine what you are going through right now I'd probably be feeling the same because I remember how I felt when my grandpa on my dad's side died.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am sorry for your great losses . I do not know how you feel because I have not been there. 

But God bless you and your family .
That you may get throught this strong.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

_peace_


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

ive lost many family members sadly, I understand loss as well. Im very sorry. Keep strong for your siblings.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sorry to hear about this bro, hope u will get through this dilemma with your head up


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

man, thats horrible. im really sorry to hear that man. i can only imagine how it feels to go through what youre going through. im really sorry you have to go through that man. be strong bro, and never stop living your life.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i feel your pain man, it's really difficult to lose a loved one especially a parent. my father died in december 1998 several days after his birthday. imagine having to remember his birthday one day and his death anniversary several days later....it's tough...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i sorta understand that san_fran_b14. my dad died the sunday after easter sunday! i cant seem to get over that one just yet. and then this, with my mother! its a pain that i wish on no one! i would take back all of the stupid things that ive done, a thousand times to save her!
i apprieciate you all for the very real support, that the internet just cant express! later men and women.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I feel for you man. God be with you. I felt really bad reading that, cuz I dont know what I would do if my mother died. For her to have to pass so soon too is another thing. I pray for you and your family, God be with you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Damn man .. sorry to hear your loss.. your family will be in my prayers as well.

keep your head up and be strong im sure that what your momma wanted you to do.

God Bless Ya bro...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Very sorry to hear about your tragic loss. I cannot say that I can even remotely know how you feel as I've never suffered the loss of 2 people so close to me.

I think, that even though you didn't have the chance to tell her that you love her, if you really feel it, it 's still OK.

Stay strong.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks guys, for all of the support! this means alot to me! like i said, even though we have user names, and we dont know eachother personally, the prayers and love is very real. thanks again!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'm really sorry to hear it man. although i cant say that i know what you are feeling. stay strong and i'll keep your fam. in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I feel for you man, god be with you and your family.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

may god bless u and ur fam bro. i cant imagine losing my moms or pops in any way. ur mom was just so young as was ur father and i hope u and ur bro and sis will be okay. ill send a prayer ur way 2nite.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

keep ya head up bro! prayers go out to your family and mother. Don't blame god for taking her away for one day you will be reunited with mother and father...stay strong in mind and body, everything will be alright in the end.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Good luck man


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

May god bless you and your brother and sister. I can't begin to imagine how you feel, but i am praying for you that you make it through this hard time.

Peace


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Anthony I am so sorry man but I know how you feel now exactly my mom died this morning at 3:45 am it happened so fast she just barely went to the hospital on sunday morning I don't know if I have the time at the moment but I will start another thread regarding the matter because I don't want to Hi-Jack your thread I know this feeling now and it's the worst in the world it's like missing the centerpiece of your world there is this void that is irreplace. Then people tell you if there is anything they can do to let them know and you appreciate but it hurts because the only thing you want is your mommy back and no one can do that for you. No amount of food or money can make up for it. Sorry I am rambling on but again you aren't alone I know how you feel hit me up on AIM anytime KoseiK1 I am sure we can have a lot to talk about.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Anthony, stay strong Brotha. I wish you the best and don't forget your parents, they'll still be there for you.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dang bro sorry about ur mom, jus stay strong and never give up!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Rama: man, im so sorry that it had to happen to you too man. Its definately a fate that i would wish on no one. I dont really know what to say other than im praying for you too man. This is a very hard time for us, because we lost our soul tie to life, the person who gave birth to us. Im sure that your mother, like mine, would have done anything in the world for you, yet, somehow, God saw fit to take our mothers away from us! I cant begin to understand why he would want to do that to you and me. Heck, he already took my best friend in the whole world from me, my dad. I was 16 then. My AOL name is SERiousdogfan. Dude, please hit me up any time. And if i dont answer back, then leave me a message. i WILL reply! im sure we could have a whole lot to talk about. so if you can, just hit me up buddie. and for everyone else, thank you for your replys.. Im glad that even though were on the internet and we dont know each other personally, you still take the time to comfort a friend! thank you all!


----------

